# Peerless & Firestone Pilot Help



## TheFizzer (Mar 30, 2014)

I am curious about these 2 bikes.  They are both original paint bikes.  Just kinda wanted to get your guys input on them.  The guys wants $1,300 a piece.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 30, 2014)

Man, that Firestone is NICE! I don't know about $1,300, but almost. I've seen more asked for one of those.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2014)

Great bikes! Maybe both for 2k? It seems complete originals are going up fast! Over 1k is about the norm for an og tank bike! Crazy!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm diggn' that Rollfast(Snyder) bike. Price doen't seem too far off, but a G is about the most I'd go. Looks to be about a '41? Here's my  SamsCo badged '41


----------



## jpromo (Mar 30, 2014)

That Rollfast with the fireball scheme is one of my favorite bikes, 1941 indeed. An underrated classic. I have one that's a crusty rider but it's the bike I have the most miles on.

I agree, asking price is close, but 1000-1200 seems appropriate because of the beautiful condition and quality. I've ever seen a Firestone badged Murray Elgin like that. The badge may have come from the Colson that the dropstand looks to have come from, but the paint scheme on the tank is completely unique to my eyes, so it's possible the badging is original. That looks to be a 1941 as well.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 30, 2014)

*1941 Rollfast*

Yes, definately looks like a '41. Here are some pictures of the mate to your bikes.
 My '41 Ladies Rollfast Deluxe (Unrestored). These bikes have great front ends.
I think between $1,000.00 & $1,200.00 is fair for a Rollfast in that condition...........Wayne


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2014)

the Firestone isn't a Firestone, it's been re-badged. it looks like an Elgin to me.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 31, 2014)

*Elgin*

Scott is correct of course, it is clearly an Elgin in every detail, but why would someone rebadge an Elgin
as a Firestone Pilot?................Wayne


----------



## jpromo (Mar 31, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Scott is correct of course, it is clearly an Elgin in every detail, but why would someone rebadge an Elgin
> as a Firestone Pilot?................Wayne




It looks like somebody sourced a couple Colson parts in the braced dropstand and the badge. BUT, my question is this: does anybody recognize the paint scheme on the tank? The different badgings of this bicycle all had different schemes, Elgin, Mercury, Murray--but I have never seen this scheme before.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's a Murray Firestone Pilot from Evolution of the Bicycle Vol. 2. (1994)





There are also two Murray Firestone Pilots on Nostalgic.net. One may be the bike in the post although it had a two speed and a few other accessories when Dave posted it back in 2002. The three all share the tank graphics. Looks like someone's been putting Pilot badges on Murray's for twenty years.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2014)

well that's interesting, I went into my stash of photos and found this photo, which I think you'll find is that bike!






This is my 1941 Murray made Elgin





and this is your typical Huffman made 1941 Firestone Pilot.





I also went through the Firestone catalogues and couldn't find any Murray made bikes until after the war, and they don't look at all like this one.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here are the two bikes from Nostalgic.net,








A few years ago I remember looking at one for sale. Pretty sure it was red and white also. Wonder if they came in any other colors. I also couldn't find any catalog info on pre war Murray Firestones.


----------



## RandomParts (Apr 1, 2014)

I have seen these Murray built bikes badged as Western Flyer, as well.


----------



## RandomParts (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, and I need one, in case anyone is tired of theirs...


----------

